# Midnight Syndicate Live! - Who's Going? 2014



## RoxyBlue

Just want to put this on the radar for anyone who might be thinking of attending the Midnight Syndicate Live! performances at Cedar Point this fall. Spooky1 and I are planning on going up to Sandusky in September to see my mom, and we'll combine that with a trip over to Cedar Point to catch the show and check out the HalloWeekends events.

There's a little bit of information here:

http://midnightsyndicate.blogspot.com/2014/03/midnight-syndicate-live-to-launch-at.html

HalloWeekends start September 12, so we figured we'd target the weekend of the 20th or 27th for our visit. If there are any other haunters planning on going, we'd like to try to coordinate meeting there.


----------



## highbury

ME!!! Let me know what weekend you're planning on being up there and I'll bring the Northern Ohio Home Haunters group to meet you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're holding you to that promise, highbury, since we missed you at the MHC:jol:


----------



## highbury

RoxyBlue said:


> We're holding you to that promise, highbury, since we missed you at the MHC:jol:


DEAL! We had already discussed getting the haunters group together to go check it out, so we'll just meet you there! MS has been posting a few teaser pics on their Facebook page and it looks like it will be a really cool show! Can't wait!


----------



## kprimm

I will be there the first weekend of October, unfortunately I will miss you guys by just a bit.


----------



## jdubbya

Damn! We're actually going with our Boy Scout troop for the second year in a row. Halloweekends are awesome! We're not going until mid October though so will miss the reunion.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I may be there. I want to see them live. I can't be there the first two weekends in October but maybe following.


----------



## ActionJax

Can't wait to see these guys LIVE! Baby!! But I can't make it the first week in October now....wait for it....cuz I'll be at Universal Studios Florida, Haunted Halloween Weekends!! BAM!! My wife bought me the RIP tour. Complete backstage passes for all the haunted houses. It's going to be GREAT!.

But any weekend after that will be super. So count us in. (my wife and I)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're definitely going in September because October gets too busy (wedding anniversary, Spooky1's birthday, and Halloween) and, since Midnight Syndicate will be doing several shows a weekend, we figured we'd catch them early in the season before they get worn out by the heavy schedule:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's general information on Cedar Points Halloweekends, for anyone planning on doing more than seeing the show:

http://consumer.discoverohio.com/searchdetails.aspx?detail=46447

And a write-up on Midnight Syndicate's site:

http://midnightsyndicate.blogspot.com/2014/03/midnight-syndicate-live-to-launch-at.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Show times are listed here:

https://www.cedarpoint.com/rides/Live-Shows-8-5-14-12/NEW-Midnight-Syndicate-LIVE-Legacy-of-Shadows


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cool music but would it be a good show?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll find out It's going to be a combination of live music and video, based on what I've seen on their Facebook page updates.

Added note: It's described on their web site as " a multimedia horror-themed concert blending live music, theatre, and film".


----------



## highbury

Lord H,
I know David Greathouse and Beki Ingram (former FaceOff contestants) from Robert Kurtzman's studio/school are working on the visual effects for the show along with Director Gary Jones, so I'm thinking it will be something really cool. I can't wait to go check this out!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If memory serves me correctly, when I spoke to Edward Douglas about the show at the MHC, he was expecting it to run about 35 minutes at that time. They'll be doing 10 shows a weekend.


----------



## highbury

A friend of mine was at the opening show last night and he said it was "bad ass." I'm quite excited to see this!! He said the show was about 30 minutes long, and that anyone going should sit in the middle of the theater. So there you have it...


----------



## Spooky1

We had a great time at the show. Here are some pics of the set before the show started.

b5b5880ac by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/WCJGg5]026605028d by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

2d02a03d56 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And Roxy hanging with the group.

e2edb08de by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was definitely a show that kept your attention and it was an added bonus to be able to meet & greet the perpetrators afterward You come away from a conversation with them knowing how appreciative they are of their fans.

And yes, Gavin does exist in the flesh

ActionJax and Highbury were able to spend a good chunk of the evening going to some of the other attractions and this show with us. Great meeting you guys as well!


----------



## Fright Zone

*Saw Midnight Syndicate Live at Cedar Point Amusement Park's HalloWeekends*

Midnight Syndicate is from near Cedar Point Amusement Park in Ohio. I have a season pass. (That's why I've posted some HalloWeekends pics and info in the past).

It's a pretty good show. Both musicians and a singer (opera-style). It's in a theater that used to be IMAX and now ice skating in the Summer. So it's stadium seating. I don't know how many seats. I'm guessing over 2,000. On a packed nice Saturday weather

They have video screens on either side (4:3 ratio not 16:9) that play a little movie before, in between some songs, and the big finish - which is pretty good because that part is shot in the park.

They also have some live close-up video shots when they're performing.

There's a couple intentional "Spinal Tap" moments where one of them bumps into a planter and the roadie runs up to put it back up. Then a par can light falls from the ceiling but still attached to its cable. The roadies run to get it also. I saw the very first show and thought they really were opening night mistakes. But my friend saw another show and they did the same thing.

Per all amusement park shows it lasts about 25-30 min. 3 shows Fri and Sun. 4 on Sat. So you actually see them multiple times if you wanted to. And from different seats.

They meet and greet in a small tent that sells apparel and CD's.

I don't know if they'll make a DVD.

They have some pics and info on their https://www.facebook.com/MidnightSyndicate

And a press release http://midnightsyndicate.blogspot.com/2014/03/midnight-syndicate-live-to-launch-at.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saw the show on Saturday the 27th along with ActionJax and Highbury. Very entertaining, fabulous set, and our visit with Ed and Gavin afterwards was delightful.

We didn't get the name of the young lady who was the singer, but she had a wonderful voice and was very pleasant.


----------



## Fright Zone

The vocalist's name might be (not certain) Amber Foth. I remember that name on their facebook page (I can't find that post they've had so many lately). She's on a CD.






A singer named Destini Beard is on a CD also.

Here's and interview including pics my friend took with her new toy ;

http://thehauntedreview.com/2014/09/midnight-syndicate/


----------



## sparky

I went last week to see Midnight Syndicate also, the show was great and had a chance to meet them also.... wish it was longer, very cool to meet them !


----------



## kprimm

I just saw them on Saturday the 4th. I love them but I do feel the show was way too short. I was a bit disappointed by how short the show was. I was thinking an hour at least, twenty minutes was just way too short. The show was awesome though and I hope to get it on DVD some day if they release it. I would like to see them put on a whole concert type show someday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fright Zone said:


> The vocalist's name might be (not certain) Amber Foth. I remember that name on their facebook page (I can't find that post they've had so many lately).


Figured it out - it's Emily Viancourt. She's done other live shows at Cedar Point.

http://www.emilyviancourt.com/

K, I would have loved a longer show, too, but I think the length is not far from the typical live show performances done at the Point and at least that gave them more time to spend with their fans afterwards.


----------



## Fright Zone

Here’s more than you need to know ;

@ Roxy- I think Amber Foth might have done the show I saw since they mentioned her name on facebook. She looks similar to Emily but older. And she probably costs more since she’s a pro who’s worked with them. So she probably wouldn’t do every show. Or might have other gigs.

But yes otherwise good call.  Emily V. knows two of my friends. One of which has been seeing shows at C.P. since 1989–and knows everyone. I could ask him if he saw her the first time he saw the show or if it was someone else. My other friend knows her who took the photos in an article (it wasn’t contracted–she got a new camera to play with–I used it once lol . I’ve taped a HalloWeekends show backstage at C.P.’s Red Garter Saloon in 2008). 

Emily does have pics on her facebook page performing in the Midnight Syndicate show. (one friend comment was “When the heck was THIS?” lol But another was “so proud of you!!!”) She was in the Summer show Luminosity on the big stage where Skeleton Crew outside contracted Cirque-style show is during Halloweekends. (both are on youtube). I know who some of those Lumo people are including one who did choreo and performed a lot at CP in the past. Some of them are in the other HalloWeekends shows. So it makes sense M.S. would use one of them (somewhat on the cheap to be honest–but I don’t know how ‘professional’ in pay Emily is–for example the black gentelman Morris in another H.W. show and in Lumo is in his late 20’s and has performed a number of shows at CP and with Dolly Parton at Dollywood–so I don’t now if they pay him more or not). But Lumo’s not my kind of show. So I wouldn’t have known Emily. Most of the performers are in college or right out of college studying musical theater. Some of them go on to good careers. Broadway, off Broadway, L.A., major cruise line ships etc. or teach national championship dance teams. fwiw

@ kprimm- Yes. An amusement park/theme park show–no matter what park–never lasts more than half-an-hour, Summer or Halloween events whether it’s college-aged performers or contracted pros like M.S.. I know a band consisting of middle-aged musicians that played HalloWeekends for the first 15yrs. One of thier performers wives dated Trent Reznor in the day and another is a Pittsburgh radio personality that DJ’s at the Andy Warhol museum in NYC. They got bumped in order to pay for the Sketeon Crew. I know Edgar Allen Poe performers that got paid more until a new Live E! VP wanted to pay them half and they said no thanx. 

Anyway The reason the M.S. show is shorter than a concert is because they do a number of shows per day/night so more people can see the show and do other things. But for the cost of admission you get bang for your buck and M.S. isn’t a separate admission. For most people more than 20-25 min is more than they can handle anyway especially when it’s one of the largest amusement parks in the world theyr’e antsy to do the other stuff ; But for fans I can see how you’d want more. At leest 5-10min more. In effect they’re performing quite a bit. But yes it is the exact same show/set list. But there’s no stopping anyone from seeing every show! And believe me–as an aside–in the Red Garter Saloon there are a couple friends who do see every show in there (they buy a beer every show, tip well, and drive from Canada, talking to friends in between shows lol) Which means I can walk in right before a show and get a good seat ;

With M.S. though they also take time to do a meet & greet, thake pics, in a tent that sells apparel etc. like Roxy said. 

It helps to stand in line for 15 min-1/2hr between shows to get a good seat (as annoying as that might seem). They opened the doors closer to showtime (like 10 min) than other shows I’ve seen there (15min). But it’s a big stadium theater made for IMAX that they don’t show anymore (Summer ice skating with Snoopy now also with an outside contracted pro troupe). So it’s a good venue for M.S.. You can see some of the Skeleton Crew show going on from the Ghoul Time Theater while waiting for M.S. (I’m surprised they don’t have a food cart outside).

fwiw a Cedar Point summer show All Wheels Extreme is also an outside contractor. Some of the group made it to the semis on America’s Got Talent. Some of them are professionals with sponsors. Some X-Games winners. Those shows last 25 minutes also. 4-5 a day.

The last show of the night usually has less people no matter what show it is. That could be a good time to get a good seat at M.S. fwiw

Bottom line there’s been a lot of contracted shows with pro performers, musicians, athletes, and actors. And they all last less than 30min.

However we’re lucky to have Midnight Syndicate!! ; As my Edgar Allan Poe performer friend always ended his HalloWeekends show with. “Get right back in line and see the next show” lol (Three performers did the Black Cat, the Raven, and Tell-Tale Heart but if you added it together it was like one big show ; )


----------



## Fright Zone

...Here's a photo link to their meet and greet pic tent outside the theater that got crushed under the weather (no one or nor merch in it). They make some comments ;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519611626442334208


----------



## Fright Zone

I started a thread at the beginning of HalloWeekends with nice info from Roxy and more info from me than you need to know  "Saw Midnight Syndicate Live at Cedar Point Amusement Park's HalloWeekends" in the Halloween General forum.

It's cool some of you guys and ghouls had a meet up.

I've been sick. I haven't been able to go in 3 weeks : (

Closing weekend forecast is "Abundant sunshine." Not good for you vampires ^v^


----------



## Fright Zone

@Roxy- Emily's also a Scarecrow in the Halloweekends parade  There was a little girl couldn't have been more than 2 or 3 sitting on her Granmda's lap during the M.S. show. She wasn't scared at all. She kept looking at Emily even when she walked off the side of the stage. She goes: "Is it over?" as in "is that it?" after the show lol So she thought it was a bit short too. (It's just about the right length for me since i have a lot of other things to do).


----------



## Fright Zone




----------



## Fright Zone

Fwiw The Theater they played in at Cedar Point is being torn down https://www.cedarpoint.com/blog-article/online-fun/The-Curtain-Closes


----------

